# 05 Amtima Front Strut Issue (Faulty Quick Strut?)



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yesterday I replaced the following suspension components on both driver-side and passenger:

-INNER and OUTER tie rod ends
-Sway bar link
-Strut (Quick Strut replacement)

Lower Control arms are fairly new.

After Repairs I took the car to be Aligned as well as have the rear shocks replaced. While on my way to the shop it was smooth sailing, Until I hit a small bump in the road and heard a clunk from the right side as if something shifted from it's original place.

The clunking became worse and occurred when i hit even the smallest crack in the road. My mechanic checked to make sure that I bolted everthing in correctly. All was well in that department. So he figured maybe the centre bolt of the strut needed to be tightened.

When he attempted to tighten the Centre Strut bolt (While the car was on the ground after test driving) with an impact gun he realized that the the piston (or whatever is attached to the centre bolt) was spinning with it.

The clunking is definitely from a faulty Quick Strut right?

Thanks for the help

Salah


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Having just changed mine, I noted that the instructions are very specific about not using an impact gun on that bolt.


----------

